# Blackberry Woes!



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

I purchased a Blackberry in the US. Then I acquired an ATT account and SIM card. When I came to Dubai, I purchased a pre-paid DU card since I don't yet have my resident visa. The Blackberry demanded a WEP code, so I went back to Du and was told that my phone was locked (and they wouldn't take back the SIM card I purchased). I have been told that there are "back alley" folks in Dubai who can unlock it (for a fee, of course) OR that all I need to do is call Blackberry. Because I'm new to the city and find that taxi drivers have a hard time finding back alleys, I'm afraid I couldn't find that as well as afraid that I don't really trust handing a stranger my phone to keep for a few days and 500 DHS. Suggestions, anyone? Definite help needed!


----------



## areezm (Apr 1, 2010)

just go online and google "unlock blackberry". It can be as low as $10 to unlock the phone.


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

areezm said:


> just go online and google "unlock blackberry". It can be as low as $10 to unlock the phone.


A-ha! Simple as that! Done deal, Areezm, and thanks!!


----------



## cdd (Aug 25, 2011)

*Android/I Phone*



Barbalee said:


> A-ha! Simple as that! Done deal, Areezm, and thanks!!


I was wondering about this exact situation. You were referring to a blackberry. What about android or I phones? I was told it has international calling???? but have not yet had the occassion to test it. Do owners have problems with their Android's and/or I Phones as well? What is the remedy if so?

Thank you.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Barbalee said:


> I purchased a Blackberry in the US. Then I acquired an ATT account and SIM card. When I came to Dubai, I purchased a pre-paid DU card since I don't yet have my resident visa. The Blackberry demanded a WEP code, so I went back to Du and was told that my phone was locked (and they wouldn't take back the SIM card I purchased). I have been told that there are "back alley" folks in Dubai who can unlock it (for a fee, of course) OR that all I need to do is call Blackberry. Because I'm new to the city and find that taxi drivers have a hard time finding back alleys, I'm afraid I couldn't find that as well as afraid that I don't really trust handing a stranger my phone to keep for a few days and 500 DHS. Suggestions, anyone? Definite help needed!


barbalee,

you can go online with a google search to unlock the phone HOWEVER, i know a few people who have done that and have been given bad codes or have bad experiences.

i have an AT&T blackberry from the states as well and what u can do is call at&t and have them unlock it for you. ur going to have to pay a fee, but its better to pay it to AT&T and have it done safely than get jerked around by an uncredentialed online retailer.

that being said, there are tons of people who have successfully paid online and unlocked their phones, but maybe im just a paranoid new yorker!

good luck!


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

that being said, there are tons of people who have successfully paid online and unlocked their phones, but maybe im just a paranoid new yorker!

Paranoia is what keeps us safe! That was what kept me from wanting to go the back alley route. I couldn't call ATT because I had no phone, but I did bite the $10.00 bullet since that wouldn't have freaked my paranoia if I'd lost it, but it did work!! Hooray!! Next up will be to get an account with Du, but I can't do that until I have my resident visa.... I'm tickled for now with my paid SIM card that works!


----------



## LG21 (Jul 7, 2011)

I just found out that you can have BBM service without a monthly plan by paying 130 dhs per month. This was a better option for me. Don't know if it would work for you...


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

LG21 said:


> I just found out that you can have BBM service without a monthly plan by paying 130 dhs per month. This was a better option for me. Don't know if it would work for you...


And from whence cometh? Is this one of the Du options? I can't get full service until I have my residence visa, so this might be the way to go! Thanks!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

With Etisalat, on pre-pay, you can get BBM & the social networks for AED 49 per month


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> With Etisalat, on pre-pay, you can get BBM & the social networks for AED 49 per month


Getting better by the day! Thanks!!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I know someone who has the Social package. It's a little annoying as you can't use anything other than social networking sites and BBM so things like surfing and using WhatsApp or Blackberry Protect are not possible.

I would be interested to know also if this package works abroad or not or if that's an extra cost.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The social package doesn't work abroad, but there is a global social package. I think it was/is AED 99


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I called ATT and got my blackberry unlocked for FREE. 
If you are an ATT customer then they have to give you the unlock code.

+1 on the prepay option.


----------



## LG21 (Jul 7, 2011)

The 130 dhs a month is with du. You can surf the internet, use BBM, whatsapp, etc. I had originally intended to do the prepaid until I got my resident visa but I think I'll stick with the prepaid a little longer.


----------



## cool_bythepool (Sep 12, 2011)

LG21 said:


> The 130 dhs a month is with du. You can surf the internet, use BBM, whatsapp, etc. I had originally intended to do the prepaid until I got my resident visa but I think I'll stick with the prepaid a little longer.


thanks for this update. If you can update the info, I can take a prepaid SIM with the DU plan you've mentioned on a visitor visa, right? I'll be coming there on a visitor visa and will get my resident permit only after all my office setup formalities are completed.


----------



## Emmagrace (Aug 31, 2011)

areezm said:


> just go online and google "unlock blackberry". It can be as low as $10 to unlock the phone.


Thats a good point a quick google search of "unlock my blackberry" brings up a ton vendors that will unlock your Blackberry instantly.


----------

